# 'Black Diamond' media blasting material...???



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey guys...I was killing time this afternoon between classes and somehow ended up at a Tractor Supply Co. store..figured id just look around at the cowboy farm things...

And I ran across these 50 lb bags of this stuff called Black Diamond blasting granules. I have no idea what its made of, nor do I know what is not allowed in a fish tank....All I know is that it was black, looked like sand and was sold in different size granules. And at 5.99 for a 50 lb bag, I figured I had to ask you guys can this be put in a tank?

http://www.ati-blackdiamond.com/new/home.htm

Thanks!


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

I think you can(not sure), but it is really rough. It can cut your fish, and possibly your hands. After all it is an abrasive.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

prolly has alot of metals that will get dissolved into the tank, im sure there is a ton of iron and potentially copper...


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't know, but what is up with this picture? I'm skeeved out by it.


----------



## msc (Mar 10, 2008)

It is used for sand blasting, known for it good cutting ability’s. It is very sharp. Some have used in their tanks, but it is very bad for bottom fish. I would not use it, look into this (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/94444-vote-my-substrate-sms-vs-turface.html ) it is about the same price.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

kid creole said:


> I don't know, but what is up with this picture? I'm skeeved out by it.


What's wrong with a woman holding a Fire Hose?


Coal slag sounds like it would be kind of dirty. The price sounds "to good to be true" for aquarium purposes. It might be worth a test in a smaller tank with robust fish to see if it causes discomfort.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

I found this on another website..

"Black beauty abrasives also known as coal slag, black diamond, black blast and boiler slag is an inexpensive media. It is one of the safer forms of abrasive media, containing less than 1% or no silica. Black beauty media also produces little dust, however, may release hazardous air pollutants (HAP) into the surrounding air. Black Beauty abrasives are made from crushed liquid coal slag from utility boilers. The abrasive contains iron (Fe), Aluminum (Al), Magnesium (Mg) and Calcium (Ca). The media comes in sharp angular grains ranging in many sizes including coarse, medium, fine and extra fine grained."

More info about it (goes by 'black beauty' also)
http://www.reade.com/products/2-abr...t-shot-blast-media-blast-medi-roofing-granule


----------



## patr1ck (Mar 10, 2009)

I used the black beauty stuff in a lowlight planted tank and have had the best luck with that soil out of the 4 that I have tried. The plants were happy in there. I had a few cories and it didnt seem to bother them either. As for high levels of copper I had nerites and they were fine too. I think they would die if the levels of copper were too high? I actually bought it at an LFS at a much higher price before I knew what it was.


Pat


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome, thanks! Ive got a little test going on right now...All my pygmy chain sword is planted in plain gravel....and is...'surviving' i guess is the right word..some brown tips around...not sure if it was due to shipping or what..

I put some of them in a large cup with the black beauty substrate under the same light...going to let that rip for a few weeks and see if they get any healthier.


----------



## patr1ck (Mar 10, 2009)

g33tar said:


> Awesome, thanks! Ive got a little test going on right now...All my pygmy chain sword is planted in plain gravel....and is...'surviving' i guess is the right word..some brown tips around...not sure if it was due to shipping or what..
> 
> I put some of them in a large cup with the black beauty substrate under the same light...going to let that rip for a few weeks and see if they get any healthier.


Good experiment! Im interested in the outcome too. Be sure to post your results in this thread.

Pat


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

About 15 years ago I used this stuff in a 120 gallon tank, with lots of T8 bulbs to light it, but no fertilizing to speak of, and very inadequate CO2. Vals grew spectacularly as did sword plants. I had several cories in the tank, but they all died, one by one. When I looked at the dead ones, none had barbels left. Studying the last survivor in the tank I also noted that it had no barbels and was not eating. All of these deaths occurred within a few weeks of adding them to the tank. My conclusion was that the sharp grains of the substrate were damaging the barbels. That conclusion was helped along by the many small cuts I got on my hands and fingers when I was planting the tank, and each time I replanted it. I really liked the look of the substrate, but I haven't used it again because of the effect on cories. All other fish lived full lives in the tank with no problems, including loaches.


----------



## patr1ck (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the Black beauty stuff comes in different grain sizes. I didnt have any problems with any cuts on my hands and fingers with it. Also I was noticing the barbels on every cory that I had would slowly dissapear no matter what substrate I used. Even the common epoxy coated round pea pebble type, untill I got into discus, then the barbels stopped disappearing and even grew back on the corys that I already had when I first started keeping discus. The only things that changed when I got into discus was the temp and the wc schedule. I started doing wc's every Sunday as opposed to once a month or even worse. Also more water got changed per water change as well. I think that the water quality has a big effect on the barbels and of course any substrate that can cut ones hands would definatelty damage the cory barbels as well. Black Beauty was manufactured by Reed minerals who have been bought out by Harsco. Maybe they changed the black beauty as a result of the merge.

Pat


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I read somewhere they they did some autopsies on fish that were kept on this substrate and found tears and scars in the intestinal tracts.

I can't remember the source of the info, but it was enough to discourage me personally from ever giving it a try, despite how much I love cheap black substrates...


----------



## Jimbo205 (Oct 12, 2006)

> I read somewhere they they did some autopsies on fish that were kept on this substrate and found tears and scars in the intestinal tracts.


 Wow. And I thought I was into fish and planted aquariums. Somebody is in the medical or science fields for a living!


----------



## marrow (Feb 4, 2007)

You may want to do a search on coal slag and or black diamond, I think there has been a fair amount discussed about it on this forum. Not trying to be pedantic or discouraging but you will likely find some additional helpful info. It is an interesting product and manufacturing process etc.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I am intrested in using it for a white lcoud minnow tank/rcs. Would this be okay for a shrimp tank?


----------

